
Contact your representatives about the 50+ active cryptocurrency bills - mmabb
https://www.supportcrypto.org/
======
mmabb
Hey I’m a crypto enthusiast and engineer at FiscalNote, and I’ve seen a lot of
buzz about policy relating to crypto on this subreddit. I did a quick search
on our platform, and saw that right now there are already over 50 bills and
regulations related to cryptocurrency around the US[0]. A lot of these bills
would affect the average individual because they relate to taxes and payments.

We sell our platform to organizations that want to create tailored campaigns
about advocacy topics (like net neutrality), but I talked to some people in
the company and got this page set up for free. We’re not going to be able to
offer the level of support that we give to our clients, but I’m happy to
answer any questions.

Even if there isn’t an active bill in your state right now, you’d help the
broader crypto community if you tell your representative that crypto matters
to you. It’s a lot easier to get this policy written properly than to amend it
after it already exists. In the CFTC/SEC hearing a few weeks ago, Chairman
Giancarlo and Sen. Mark Warner have shown that they read up on crypto, but I
doubt that’s the case with everyone.

I’ve already submitted my own message, and I’ve gotten a lot of my telegram
groups to participate as well. I’d appreciate if you also shared the campaign
with your friends, forums, communities, etc. Thanks!

[0]: [https://i.imgur.com/wMKt2Tx.png](https://i.imgur.com/wMKt2Tx.png)

